# My FOTD's (pic heavyyyyy)



## Zoffe (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been a member for some months but never posted any of my FOTD's.
I've posted some on http://community.livejournal.com/eyeshadowsluts and I've done some videos on http://youtube.com/zoffen .
anyway... Here we go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Older to newer(May 21 'o7 - September 7 'o7):
1




Used:
MAC Untitled Paint(base)
MAC Stars's'Rockets e/s (it looked more pink in person)
MAC Partait amour e/s
The Body Shop eyecolor(e/s) #35 (dark purple)
MAC Crome Yellow e/s (bottom lashline. With some eye shimmer from The Body Shop on top)
GOSH e/s #244 (highlight)
MAC Blacktrack Fluidline
GOSH white kohl/eyeliner pencil

2








I used:
MAC Untitled Paint as a base
MAC Crome Yellow with an eye shimmer from The Body Shop in #8 on top
A black e/s from my cheap, beloved "Silver Glamour" pallette from H&M
GOSH e/s in #244 (highlighter)
MAC Stars'n Rockets
MAC iris eyes fluidline
MAC blacktrack fluidline
A glitter eyeliner from a Danish brand called HOT makeup
Pink-ish "ink liner" from Oriflame

3








I used:
The Body Shop eye shimmer #8
The dark green from a Rimmel Trio (670 green go) on top of MAC s/s in Sharkskin
Green from GOSH's eyeshadow quad in "Sweet Sally"
MAC Crome Yellow e/s
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Blue Liquid Liner from HOT Makeup
MAC Freshwater e/s
MAC Stars'N'Rockets e/s
white GOSH eyeliner pencil

4




All colors from a Rimmel quad... A whitish, a black and two grays...
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Lips: MAC Pink poodle

5








I used:
MAC Untitled Paint
Random silver e/s
MAC Crème de violet e/s
MAC Stars'N'Rockets e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
MAC Iris eyes f/l
White pencil liner from GOSH
Lips: MAC Pink Poodle Lipglass

6




I used:
MAC Untitled paint
The green from a GOSH quad called "Sweet Sally"
MAC Shimmermoss e/s
MAC Crème De Violet e/s
MAC Stars'N'Rockets e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
GOSH #244 (highlight)
MAC Iris Eyes f/l
Lips: MAC Prize Shine Cromeglass

7




I used:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Gracious me s/s
MAC Sharkskin s/s 
MAC Parfait Amour e/s
MAC Crème de violet e/s
MAC Stars'n'rockets e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
Dark grey e/s from Rimmel quad
Lips: MAC Palatial lustreglass

8




I used:
MAC Untitled Paint
GOSH e/s #244
MAC Crome Yellow e/s with #8 eye shimmer from The Body Shop
MAC Shimmermoss e/s
Lips: MAC Palatial 

9




I used:

MAC Untitled Paint
GOSH #244 e/s
MAC Shimmermoss e/s
MAC Tilt e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
MAC Crome Yellow e/s with eye shimmer #8 from The Body Shop
Lips: Pink Poodle

10








I used:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Gracious me s/s
MAC e/s: crome yellow, stars'n'rockets, parfait amour, freshwater
GOSH e/s #244
The dark pink e/s from a GOSH quad called Flamingo
Bourjouis Argent e/s
GOSH white eyeliner
MAC Pop Iris liquidlast liner
Lips: MAC Palatial

11




12




13
http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s...G_6808copy.jpg
14




Used:
Mac Untitled paint
MAC Chrome yellow e/s
Orange e/s from HOT Makeup palette
random highlight
Aquarius e/s from Makeup Store used wet as liner

15





16




Used:
MAC Untitled Paint
MAC Creme de violet e/s
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
Rimmel black e/s from a smokey-eye quad
Random white as highlight
MAC Violet pigment
GOSH white pencil eyeliner 
2.
Pinks from the GOSH Flamingo quad
MAC Kitschmas pigment
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Blacktrack f/l
3.
MAC Untitled Paint
MAC Jewel Blue e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Frostlite f/l
Random whitish color used as highlight..
No-named lipstick 

17




I used:
- MAC cloudbound e/s
- MAC passionate e/s
- MAC romping e/s
- MAC Beauty Marked e/s
- MAC Blacktrack f/l

Tutorial (BAD quality) can be found here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KffvfMWA5aA

18




(I like making funny faces xD )
I used:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Royal hue shadestick
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Romping e/s
Lips: MAC Snob l/s + MAC Cultured l/g
Tutorial con be found here: 
eyes: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oftTZNXn1RU
lips: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-geiShEmzo8

19




20




21








22












Used:
MAC Untitled Paint
MAC Chrome yellow e/s
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Fushia pigment
MAC Phloof e/s
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Bourjois metallic eyeliner in " 54 bleu clinquant" (I loooove this!)
Lips: The Body Shop crystal sparkle gloss

23




Didn't like this...
But I used:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Gesso e/s
MAC Freshwater e/s
MAC Flashtrack e/s
MAC Parfait Amour e/s
MAC Stars'n'Rockets e/s
Shimmery White GOSH e/s
MAC Blue Peep f/l
Lips: MAC Veneer laquer

24








http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/udklit/_MG_7652copy.jpg[/IMG
Used:
MAC Flammable paint
MAC Fushia pigment
MAC Off The Radar pigment
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Phloof! e/s
MAC Blacktrack fluidline
Makeup Store Marbella star lips(loooove! And it smells soooo good!=) )

25 - experiment
[IMG]http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s286/udklit/_MG_7676copy.jpg




I used:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Gesso e/s
Makeup Store Aquarius e/s
Makeup Store Elf e/s
Shimmery white GOSH e/s
Glitter e/l from HOT makeup
MAC Kitschmas pigment and MAC Fushia pigment on cheeks
Lips: Makeup Store Marbella star lips + glitter e/l from HOT makeup

26




GOSH eyeshadowquad in (I don't remember).. The colors didn't really show up in the picture...
MAC Blacktrack f/l
Lips: MAC 3d gloss... The red one... Don't remember the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry about the huge post with the huge pictures xD

I didn't write what I used in all the looks cus I'm not sure about all of them... But if you want to know what something is just ask and I'll try to remember =D


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 12, 2007)

You may be an 'eyeshadow slut' but your LIPS are too die for! Perfect little cupid's bow, heart-shaped thing goin' on...i'm not trying to hit on you, honestly...but U R HOT!  Keep representing for ALL the eyeshadow sluts! I'm right there with ya!


----------



## pichima (Sep 12, 2007)

wow wow wow!!!

all of them are gorgeous, but 9 & 14 are just fantastic!!!

can't wait to see more from you


----------



## missbliss2 (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! absolutely gorgeous looks!!


----------



## Jot (Sep 12, 2007)

wow! so many looks and all fab!


----------



## marmara (Sep 12, 2007)

wooow it's amazing


----------



## _Drugz (Sep 12, 2007)

Stunning looks!


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

what colour/product is on your lid in pic17? TIA!


----------



## frocher (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are great looks, you look gorgeous.  I really like the last two.


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_what colour/product is on your lid in pic17? TIA!_

 
It's Prize Shine chrome glass


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 12, 2007)

You are so pretty & apply your makeup perfectly!!! I love so many of your looks i just cant choose a favorite!!! Please keep up the posts girl


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zoffe* 

 
_It's Prize Shine chrome glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
the yellowish colour on your eyelid?


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are all really pretty.  What did you use on the eyes in 10 & 17?  What did you use on the lips in 19, 23, & 26?


----------



## majacat (Sep 12, 2007)

yearh i like almost all of them.. great job :-D


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2007)

All these looks are gorgeous!


----------



## n_c (Sep 12, 2007)

U've got a very cute and unique style of doing ur mu...I like it


----------



## iheartangE (Sep 12, 2007)

AMAZING!  I'm so jealous of your talent


----------



## mommymac (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice, I really liked 2, 5, 7, 8, 12, 13,18, 21, and the lips on 23. Your cat line is flawless. What type of stones are you using, self adhesive?


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 12, 2007)

wow i love them all!


----------



## ndn-ista (Sep 12, 2007)

the way you extended the black eyeliner like cat eyes is so sexy.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW...awesome looks!  I have too many favorites to pick one!  I love your lip shape as well!  Keep on posting


----------



## Chastity (Sep 12, 2007)

Sooo pretty!
Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 12, 2007)

also, what is the lip gloss/liner in the last pic .TIA


----------



## Bella Donna (Sep 12, 2007)

you do wonders with your eyes!
I likes that you can see how hoyve improves from photo to another (you didn't wrote how much time past from the first pic to the last though... or did you??)

 Quote:






 
Do you remember wich eyeshadows you used for this look?!! It's georges!


----------



## delidee32 (Sep 12, 2007)

Stunning.......


----------



## jannax212 (Sep 12, 2007)

wow..... awesome FOTDs!!!! seriously!! I esp love #17! What did you use?!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 12, 2007)

please remember to post the products used for each look as per fotd forum guidelines, thank you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're positively adorable! i really love the green eyes with the red lips.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Sep 12, 2007)

ive seen your posts on livejournal, and i always think you are SO GORGEOUS
and personally, i think purple lips look amaazzzing on you. i wish i could pull them off.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 12, 2007)

lovely combos! you have nice shaped eyes.


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 12, 2007)

Very beautiful.   I love all of them, I wish your videos were as clear as your pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  I love your vids as well.


----------



## XShear (Sep 12, 2007)

You look like a modern-day Tinkerbell ... I love it. But, I think you have to list what you used, or it might end up in the, "Say Cheese" forum.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, theyre all beautiful. I love how yellow shadow looks on your eyes, and your lips are to die for too!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Sep 12, 2007)

i love number 24! i saw it on smokin makeup on lj, but i feel weird commenting when i'm not a member.


----------



## MACisME (Sep 12, 2007)

ur perfect!!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 12, 2007)

omg i love them all! you are fab! i enjoy the spicy and contrasting colors! fab fab fab!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_ive seen your posts on livejournal, and i always think you are SO GORGEOUS
and personally, i think purple lips look amaazzzing on you. i wish i could pull them off._

 

i agree! what did you use?


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_the yellowish colour on your eyelid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, sorry, I read it as "what's on your LIP" - sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's MAC Cloudbound (pandemonium quad), MAC Beauty Marked, MAC Passionate and MAC Romping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a (bad quality) tutorial here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KffvfMWA5aA


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Those are all really pretty.  What did you use on the eyes in 10 & 17?  What did you use on the lips in 19, 23, & 26?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
10: Chrome Yellow e/s, Gracious Me shadestick under the pink and purple, the pink is a color from GOSH Cosmetics, the purple is Parfait Amour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And Pop Iris Liquidlast Liner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




17: Cloudbound e/s (pandemonium quad), Beauty Marked e/s, Passionate e/s and Romping e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I did a (bad quality) tutorial here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KffvfMWA5aA





Lips 19: Russian Red

Lips 23: Veneer Laquer

Lips 26: the red 3Dgloss .. I don't remember what it's called


----------



## Lissa (Sep 13, 2007)

Really gorgeous! You are very talented. May I ask what you used in #8? TIA!


----------



## Jayne (Sep 13, 2007)

beautiful !!! 
i really love "yellow" e/s on you !!!!


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_Very nice, I really liked 2, 5, 7, 8, 12, 13,18, 21, and the lips on 23. Your cat line is flawless. What type of stones are you using, self adhesive? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The stones are those you use on your nails... I just stick them on with eyelash glue =D


----------



## islandblossom (Sep 13, 2007)

omg the last photo is AMAZING i love love love that look.


----------



## natasha (Sep 13, 2007)

well u r sooo pretty in all pics....
i prefer the simple styles not going too extreme....


----------



## melliquor (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't choose just one.  They are all beautiful.  Keep the FOTD comin.


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bella Donna* 

 
_you do wonders with your eyes!
I likes that you can see how hoyve improves from photo to another (you didn't wrote how much time past from the first pic to the last though... or did you??)



Do you remember wich eyeshadows you used for this look?!! It's georges!_

 

The first one is from May 21 this year... And the last one is from sometime last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used for 17:
MAC Untitled paint
MAC Cloudbound e/s (pandemoninum quad)
MAC Beauty Marked e/s
MAC Romping e/s
MAC Passionate e/s
MAC Blacktrack f/l


----------



## Zoffe (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yummy411* 

 
_i agree! what did you use?_

 
In 17? It's MAC Prize Shine Chrome Glass


----------



## Jaim (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, amazingly cute looks!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Sep 13, 2007)

ur liner is so perfect in all of these...they're all beautiful...nd ur quite beautiful 2


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 

 
_Wow, amazingly cute looks!_

 
Aw, thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_ur liner is so perfect in all of these...they're all beautiful...nd ur quite beautiful 2_

 
Thank you so much!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Apr 1, 2008)

These are gorgeous. I especially love the detailed liner looks.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Apr 1, 2008)

nice looks!!!


----------



## n_c (Apr 1, 2008)

#17 and #18 are my fav's!


----------



## Babylard (Apr 1, 2008)

wow your post is super inspiring!  i love each and every loook.  thanks for sharing, you are 1h4wteye5had0ws1ut !


----------



## ShauntyXD (Apr 1, 2008)

sdfjbdfddsj AHHH SO PRETTY!! having a heart attack from cuteness and beautifulness overload!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! 
Post waayyy more often plzzzz.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Apr 1, 2008)

I lurve 14, 15 and 23 HOOOT


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjelik_dreamin* 

 
_These are gorgeous. I especially love the detailed liner looks._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think everyone needs to play with eyeliner more ;D

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_nice looks!!!_

 
Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_#17 and #18 are my fav's!_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Babylard* 

 
_wow your post is super inspiring!  i love each and every loook.  thanks for sharing, you are 1h4wteye5had0ws1ut !_

 
Aww, thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so flattered that you're inspired by my looks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShauntyXD* 

 
_sdfjbdfddsj AHHH SO PRETTY!! having a heart attack from cuteness and beautifulness overload!!! LOVE EVERYTHING!!!! 
Post waayyy more often plzzzz._

 
Aww, this made me giggle a bit, you're too sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have much time to take pictures of my makeup in the morning, but i'll try  to get up a little earlier so I can post more 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I lurve 14, 15 and 23 HOOOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## tchristi (Apr 2, 2008)

stunninggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_stunninggggggggggggggggg_

 
Aww, thank you!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Apr 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Perple1* 

 
_You may be an 'eyeshadow slut' but your LIPS are too die for! Perfect little cupid's bow, heart-shaped thing goin' on...i'm not trying to hit on you, honestly...but U R HOT!  Keep representing for ALL the eyeshadow sluts! I'm right there with ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 is so right i adore your look altogether but u have the cutest lips they remind me of a doll!!!!


----------



## cattykitty (Apr 4, 2008)

You are amazing!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I love all your looks.  and your highlight is soooooo cute!


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 12, 2008)

All of your looks are super hot with great accuracy!  Keep up the great work and keep the posts coming!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 12, 2008)

They are all so pretty!


----------



## piN.up (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, absolutely stunning!!!!!!! you're so talented, I'm speechless


----------



## ramieee (Jun 12, 2008)

18 14 11 are my favs
these colors look amazing on u


----------



## Zoffe (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oooshesbad* 

 
_








 is so right i adore your look altogether but u have the cutest lips they remind me of a doll!!!!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cattykitty* 

 
_You are amazing!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I love all your looks.  and your highlight is soooooo cute!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *feenin4makeup* 

 
_All of your looks are super hot with great accuracy!  Keep up the great work and keep the posts coming!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluffyew769769* 

 
_They are all so pretty!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piN.up* 

 
_Wow, absolutely stunning!!!!!!! you're so talented, I'm speechless 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ramieee* 

 
_18 14 11 are my favs
these colors look amazing on u 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks so much everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm glad you still like my old FOTDs


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

preeeettty


----------



## minakokanmuri (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW! all of these looks are absolutely FANTASTIC!! i aspire to do eyeshadow like that one day.


----------



## chirufus (Nov 10, 2008)

Very nice collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Colorful but still wearable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonderful!!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 24, 2009)

I adore #14 & #25 awesome job! Rock the brights baby!


----------



## fintia (Jun 24, 2009)

love them all


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Jun 25, 2009)

love them all!!! i really like your hair!!!


----------



## macJunki (Jul 5, 2009)

WOw absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## moopoint (Jul 5, 2009)

Wa wa wii waa, these are unreal. Awesome work.


----------



## Adidi (Jul 5, 2009)

Lovely FOTD's.. Liked the #11, #17 (neutral ones! gorgeous on you) and #18 is my fav


----------



## ucgfriend (Jul 5, 2009)

They're all so different and pretty, but my fave is #18.


----------

